# Emotiva disc players???



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Whats with the Emotiva disc players? Did they stop making them? I see them from time to time at different sites and when over to see what their latest offerings were and could not find any new production. How many versions did they make and what is the latest? Are they better than brand A or B? Are they like so many other Emotiva products where you get a hole lot of player for the money?
Thanks for your consideration, REP


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

Just a guess. The CD player market is pretty much dead having been replaced by DVD and then Blu-Ray players. I suspect they dropped them for poor sales. I have no experience personally with them so I can't comment. Sorry.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your looking for a quality player Oppo makes some good ones.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> If your looking for a quality player Oppo makes some good ones.


what tony said. i've been using their 83 model that some had trouble with a noisy tray,which i have never had a problem with plus movies have never looked better,a solid player.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> If your looking for a quality player Oppo makes some good ones.


Thanks, I know this to be true, I own their 105 and like it. I guess I was just wondering if a dedicated CD Disc player would be beneficial to ones system.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You would be hard pressed to get anything better as far as sound quality goes.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> You would be hard pressed to get anything better as far as sound quality goes.


Thanks shouldn't we be working??? LOL


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL, this is work is it not


----------

